# hot august nights reno nv



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

hope to see alot of everything out here cause it aint no fun if cali dont sho


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 What are the dates of the Hot August Nights this year?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be their. I know their should be alot of guys from Impala's car club their also.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

2012 LETS GET IT POPPIN..................:yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

uffin:










there usually every year :thumbsup: the viejitos picnic is a must!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF LAST YEAR AN SOME OF PAST YEARS..............:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

GOODTIMES 559 WILL BE OUT THERE:wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

does reno got any hoppers?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Not very many


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT For Han 2012!! Let's get this Shit crack'n with more Lo Low's


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> TTT For Han 2012!! Let's get this Shit crack'n with more Lo Low's


:yes:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

KNIGHT OWL said:


> GOODTIMES 559 WILL BE OUT THERE:wave:


QUE ONDA PUTILLO..........................:naughty:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ren said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Ren said:


>


:h5: Swvcito will be there


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> QUE ONDA PUTILLO..........................:naughty:


no mames wey.:buttkick:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

esjmami said:


> :h5: Swvcito will be there


Now its a party.

Don't forget about our after party at Sparkys. Food and drink specials all night dj and parking for your lowrider.The Sparkys staff will also be giving out prizes for 1st 2nd and third place cars


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Ren said:


> Now its a party.
> 
> Don't forget about our after party at Sparkys. Food and drink specials all night dj and parking for your lowrider.The Sparkys staff will also be giving out prizes for 1st 2nd and third place cars


:thumbsup: thats wassup.. cant wait, we always have fun with u guys :h5:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Man, haven't been out to Hot August Nights since '97..............


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> Man, haven't been out to Hot August Nights since '97..............


YOU MISSING OUT..........:yes:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait for 2012  
2011 was funn 

COP: KEEP THE TIRES ON THE GROUND 
Born2hop: she told me to 
hahahahahaha lol lmao


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

lesstime said:


> cant wait for 2012
> 2011 was funn
> 
> COP: KEEP THE TIRES ON THE GROUND
> ...


:finger::rofl:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Lets blow this shit up. Were gonna make this our best year yet. Make sure you all hit up sparkys after the BBQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Ren said:


> Lets blow this shit up. Were gonna make this our best year yet. Make sure you all hit up sparkys after the BBQ


after freshening up we will be there


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOOD SPOT FOR THE LOWLOWS TO KIK IT WITH OUT THE FUKIN COPS FUKIN SHIT UP LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO AT THE A&W.........WILL POST INFO SOON........... 
A GOODTIMES EVENT:naughty:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> HEARD THERE JUST MIGHT BE A NIGHT SHOW ON THE 10th & 11th SOME WERE IN RENO AN GOOD SPOT FOR THE LOWLOWS TO KIK IT WITH OUT THE FUKIN COPS FUKIN SHIT UP LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO AT THE A&W.........WILL POST INFO SOON...........
> A GOODTIMES EVENT:naughty:


:h5:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> HEARD THERE JUST MIGHT BE A NIGHT SHOW ON THE 10th & 11th SOME WERE IN RENO AN GOOD SPOT FOR THE LOWLOWS TO KIK IT WITH OUT THE FUKIN COPS FUKIN SHIT UP LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO AT THE A&W.........WILL POST INFO SOON...........
> A GOODTIMES EVENT:naughty:


Bout time, looks like it might be a good year after all:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


Que onda cholos how is Carson doing?:wave:


----------



## Sprite (Dec 30, 2011)

DID GOOD TIMES SAY NIGHT SHOW.. WOW I REALLY GOT TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR BEEN WANTING TO GO FOR A WILE NOW BUT A NIGHT SHOW IS REALLY WORTH IT..
WHEN DOES HOT AUGUST NIGHTS ACTALLY START I HEARD IT LASTS ABOUT A WEEK OR SO LIKE ONE HUGE CARSHOW ALL OVER THE AREA FROM HOT RODS TO LOWRIDERS TO RAT RODS TO BIKES.


----------



## lowsraiders (Oct 29, 2009)

it goin to b a good one:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aug 7-12 
http://www.hotaugustnights.net/


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Ren said:


> Lets blow this shit up. Were gonna make this our best year yet. Make sure you all hit up sparkys after the BBQ


Hell yeah Ren that was the shit last year :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> HEARD THERE JUST MIGHT BE A NIGHT SHOW ON THE 10th & 11th SOME WERE IN RENO AN GOOD SPOT FOR THE LOWLOWS TO KIK IT WITH OUT THE FUKIN COPS FUKIN SHIT UP LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO AT THE A&W.........WILL POST INFO SOON...........
> A GOODTIMES EVENT:naughty:




Yeah Buddy!!!! Let me know if you guy's need help......:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

KNIGHT OWL said:


> Que onda cholos how is Carson doing?:wave:[/QUOTE
> wats up bro how are u carson is good just waiting for this weather to get better :wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 463207


better reconize:machinegun:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

KNIGHT OWL said:


> :ninja:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

_*ROLLING THRU*_


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Thinking to go out there this year!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Thinking to go out there this year!


:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


>


NICE LOOKIN TC.................


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> NICE LOOKIN TC.................


Thanks homie.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Bad ass TC


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Sprite (Dec 30, 2011)

*TTT RENO*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:x:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

chonga said:


> :x:


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> uffin:


:werd:


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

wus up huero im gona talk to the guys here and see if we can make it. ttt:run:


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

i will be there with esjmami and swvcito...:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

*Rey* said:


> i will be there with esjmami and swvcito...:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

crush68 said:


> wus up huero im gona talk to the guys here and see if we can make it. ttt:run:


NICE HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT.....GOODTIMES GONA BE ROLLN DEEP...............


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SOME MORE PICS OF LAST YEAR...............:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


>





80 Cutty Ryda said:


>





80 Cutty Ryda said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> :thumbsup:


We Gotta Get it Crack'n......


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Rey* said:


> i will be there with esjmami and swvcito...:thumbsup:


Where are u guys going to be at? whats the best spot out there?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Its going down!!!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

WHAT IS THE BEST PLACE TO GO ?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

51 chevy said:


> WHAT IS THE BEST PLACE TO GO ?


A&W
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&p...ap-marker-link&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CBcQrwswAQhttp://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&p...ap-marker-link&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CBcQrwswAQ

900 East Plumb Lane
Reno
(775) 825-8646


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

51 chevy said:


> Where are u guys going to be at? whats the best spot out there?


You need to get Danny to come with you.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt 4 Cruising!!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Sup Raj.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Bump.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Bumper


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> Bumper


R you still planning on doing something for that night after impalas BBQ?


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Any of the homies going to Reno rockabillie I'll b there tonight taking my 54 hard top


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> R you still planning on doing something for that night after impalas BBQ?


Yea we tryn....might just have to get everyone invold from out here to realy make it happn...


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

gt san jose is rolling to hot agust nights got da telli all bookd up from the 10 to da 12. :run:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

WHAT is the best day to go out there?


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

the times i have gone are last weekend of hot agust nights


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

crush68 said:


> gt san jose is rolling to hot agust nights got da telli all bookd up from the 10 to da 12. :run:


Nice we got the eastbay an some from 530 comin down as well..it gona be some real goodtimes this year.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> Nice we got the eastbay an some from 530 comin down as well..it gona be some real goodtimes this year.


Looks like Goodtimes is gonna be deep in reno. i am gonna have to meet up with you guy's......


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Looks like Goodtimes is gonna be deep in reno. i am gonna have to meet up with you guy's......


We lookin for a good spot for all the lowlos to chil instead of going to the aw..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Almost that time.....


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

:fool2: _*gt up ttt*_


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

crush68 said:


> :fool2: _*gt up ttt*_


Wat it dew bro.....see u guys soon


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Guero have u found a kick back spot yet?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Guero have u found a kick back spot yet?


found a few one is free an the other one is 1,000...might go with the free one off of oddie:biggrin:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

getting a early start......:naughty:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

TTT.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Man wish I could cruise out there.
;(


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Bring the family this year.... or have the 62 road ready next year..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

EASTBAY-SAN JOSE-UTAH-IDAHO CHAPS AN STILL COUNTING GONA MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

1:13 TONY COMES OUT WIT HIS GAY ASS...........HITTING SWITCHES FO THE BITCHES......:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOKS INTERESTING. :nicoderm:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

64Rag said:


> You need to get Danny to come with you.


GOT FRIDAY OFF SO WHAT TIME WE HEADING OUT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anything events on sunday Aug 12th?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Guam707 said:


> Anything events on sunday Aug 12th?


Nope everything finishes up that day... The impalas picnic is on Sat the 11th.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Luxurious will be there


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool..looks like i will see some familiar faces there


----------



## MYNICE (Dec 5, 2011)

Our Style will be there!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

newstyle_64 said:


> GOT FRIDAY OFF SO WHAT TIME WE HEADING OUT




Leaving Thurday Morning


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

newstyle_64 said:


> GOT FRIDAY OFF SO WHAT TIME WE HEADING OUT


O DAM WILL BE NICE TO SEE HEAVY HITTER OUT HERE...............:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Luxurious will be there





MYNICE said:


> Our Style will be there!!!



LOOKS LIKE IT GONA B A GOOD ONE...................:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

brn2hop said:


> O DAM WILL BE NICE TO SEE HEAVY HITTER OUT HERE...............:thumbsup:


He's too scared to drive Heavy Hitter, that's why he his bringing his 68. I will have to post up some rare footage of Heavy Hitter on the streets of Modesto from his daughter wedding.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

64Rag said:


> He's too scared to drive Heavy Hitter, that's why he his bringing his 68. I will have to post up some rare footage of Heavy Hitter on the streets of Modesto from his daughter wedding.



:biggrin: WELL ITS GOOD TO C MORE PEOPLE MAKING THE TRIP OUT THIS YEAR ............:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Nope everything finishes up that day... The impalas picnic is on Sat the 11th.


dont forget the after party at Sparkys on Prater food and drink specials all night. Parking for your lowrider and prizes awarded for first second and third place


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ren said:


> dont forget the after party at Sparkys on Prater food and drink specials all night. Parking for your lowrider and prizes awarded for first second and third place



:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Luxurious will be there


 hit me up We will be out there


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

WHATS CRACKIN LACKIN FOO SHOOOO CAN'T WAIT BAGS ALL MADE AT THE DOOR LOL WAITIN FOR THE DAY GT TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

crush68 said:


> WHATS CRACKIN LACKIN FOO SHOOOO CAN'T WAIT BAGS ALL MADE AT THE DOOR LOL WAITIN FOR THE DAY GT TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

​TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HOPE U GUYS WILL BE DOING IT THE SUPERSHOW INTOWN.TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

T
T
T


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

ROLLING THRU


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WE ALREADY STARTED.................:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking good g timers


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> WE ALREADY STARTED.................:biggrin:
> View attachment 521956


Good Times always looking good


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Hustler on the go said:


> Looking good g timers


:thumbsup:



Ren said:


> Good Times always looking good


THNX BROTHA...........C U GUYS ON SATURDAY.................:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WENT OUT TONIGHT FOR THE FREE CRUISE KIKOFF AN IT WAS TIGHT....SEEN LOTS OF LOWLOWS OUT VERRY GOOD FEELIN THAT PEOPLE LIKE THE LOWRIDERS AS MUCH AS THE HOT RODS................


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lowsraiders (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GETTING READY TO GO CRUISE TONIGHT, AN TOMORROW HIT THE BBQ THAT MIKEY THROWIN AN SATURDAY GO KIKIT WITH VIEJITOS AN IMPALAS.................:yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good hope to see some more riders this weekend


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> GETTING READY TO GO CRUISE TONIGHT, AN TOMORROW HIT THE BBQ THAT MIKEY THROWIN AN SATURDAY GO KIKIT WITH VIEJITOS AN IMPALAS.................:yes:


Where is Mickey throwing his BBQ?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## MYNICE (Dec 5, 2011)

We had a good in Reno... Too bad I did not get to meet you guys maybe next time!!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt For a good time on hot Aug night.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=7#linklist coverage from the impalas bbq/show in sparks


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandyandchrome said:


> http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=7#linklist coverage from the impalas bbq/show in sparks


is VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

viejitos37 said:


> is VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

PREMACY C.C. Will be in Reno for hot august nights 2013. can`t wait its always a good time


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

2 SHOWS PLUS HOT AUGUST NIGHTS EVENT........CANT WATE GETTING BETTER AN BETTER..........:thumbsup:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We can't wait, always a great weekend.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

2 more weeks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i might my way up there


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

See you guys in a few weeks

Arriving friday-Sunday

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ITS POPPIN ALREADY...............


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Been out here all week no body seamed to be out last night


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

At Hot August Nites 2013, "Dan The Man" Frisco's Finest was awarded top 45 out of 6000 entries in the Barrett Jackson selection. Way to go................:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


:thumbsup:





:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Met Up With Chinaman From Majestics Cc At the Impalas Bbq ......


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Premacy cc was out at the impalas bbq


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

66ragtop said:


> At Hot August Nites 2013, "Dan The Man" Frisco's Finest was awarded top 45 out of 6000 entries in the Barrett Jackson selection. Way to go................:thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Congrats on the award!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> Congrats on the award!!!


Thank you


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Premacy cc was out at the impalas bbq


thanks for the pic. we had a good time in Reno


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks again to Impalas and Viejitos for a great event. Can't wait till next year. This year Reno was off the hook, we had a great time.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

"MI FAMILIA" n Dan with "FRISCOS FINEST" doin it big at HOT AUGUST NIGHTS


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

JUST BOUT THAT TIME AGAIN.................:naughty:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are their like every year


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> JUST BOUT THAT TIME AGAIN.................:naughty:
> View attachment 1275266


Whats the dates this year homie????


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

JULY 28th THROUGH AUGUST 2nd........THEY DOING IT EARLY THIS YEAR,,,,,,ALL RENO CLUBS GETTING TOGETHER ON GETTING A KIKIT SPOT FOR JUST LOWRIDERS WERE WE CAN ALL HANG OUT WITHOUT THE HOT RODS WILL KEEP POSTED..............:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> JULY 28th THROUGH AUGUST 2nd........THEY DOING IT EARLY THIS YEAR,,,,,,ALL RENO CLUBS GETTING TOGETHER ON GETTING A KIKIT SPOT FOR JUST LOWRIDERS WERE WE CAN ALL HANG OUT WITHOUT THE HOT RODS WILL KEEP POSTED..............:biggrin:


Hell yeah.......... Let us know where this gonna be at!:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

We still workin on that location will keep posted.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Just few weeks awayyyyyyyu


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ok, thnx to swift, explizit, royal fantasys, goodtimes an some loyal solo riders we as reno came together to get this spot for our style of cars for hot aug nights, no alcohol colors or attitudes please, we worked hard to get this location for us all to hang out legally..lol
shoppers square
Shopping Mall 370 Casazza Dr, Reno, NV 89502 on the corner of virginia st an plumb lane starts from july 28th to aug 3rd.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Anyone needing 155/80/13 tires, I got em all day for $160 a set! Hot August Nights special. I'm taking pre - paid orders only and will deliver in Reno starting 7/31!! Hit me up if you need them 13" Travelstars, I'm only going to be taking tires for those that have pre- paid so lmk if you need a set or 2. I can also get the 175/70/14 Suretracs if anyone is interested in those but they are pricey hno: @ $450 a set. Like I said I'll be there starting Thursday 7/31 and I'll bring tires to whoever pre-pays, Thanks






*


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

Is the vejitos/impalas bbq goin down this year?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

KUMPULA said:


> Is the vejitos/impalas bbq goin down this year?[/QUOT]
> 
> Impalas wont be doing it this year, but I heard Vejitos was still going to do it on their own. I havent heard anything about it or seen any fliers:dunno: I wish them luck and want to attend if it does go down!:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Yes viejitos picnic will b held on aug 2 belive same location.....hit the show during tge day then we head out to shoppers square to kikit an cruise...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info gonna definetely hit up both events!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

imagejpeg_2_39.jpg (170.5 KB) HPIM3070.jpg (234.1 KB) IMG_20140725_162654.jpg (550.6 KB) 20140726_144045_53652.jpg (15.9 KB) 20140726_144045_51319.jpg (17.1 KB) 20140726_144045_9928.jpg (17.0 KB) 20140726_120051.jpg (17.5 KB) 20140726_144045_15127.jpg (15.9 KB) 20140726_144045_19726.jpg (16.0 KB) 20140726_124434.jpg (17.1 KB)


brn2hop said:


> Ttt


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:x: :rimshot:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Haven't been to this show since '96, how much has changed


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Its a big show on the streets an bwst yet no charge ther are multiple shows almost at every casino it gets paked


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY will be their on Friday can't wait.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> Its a big show on the streets an bwst yet no charge ther are multiple shows almost at every casino it gets paked


Yes, the Pepermill and the Atlantis had big parking lot shows. Virginia street cruise in front of the Nugget was nice.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Its been goin on all week...lota nice cars out


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

What is the address for shoppers square?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

2016


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------

